# Dateien verschieben?



## napsio (6. Mai 2005)

hallo...gibt es eine möglichkeit über ein phpscript dateien zu verschieben, die NICHT über ein uploadscript hochgeladen wurden?

habe bis jetzt nur sowas gefunden, dass man dateien verschieben kann, die über ein uploadscript hochgeladen wurden...jedoch ist es bei mir der fall, dass ich über ein ftp client dateien hochlade, die ich dann verschieben möchte.

ich hoffe, dass mir einer helfen kann

danke


----------



## forsterm (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

du könntest die Datei, die du verschieben möchtest einfach mit copy() ins Zielverzeichniss kopieren und dann die Datei aus dem "alten" Verzeichniss mit unlink() löschen.

Eine verschieben Funktion gibt es glaub ich nicht.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## napsio (6. Mai 2005)

hmm...genau...da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können...muss dann halt nur noch prüfen ob die datei vorhanden ist, also dass der die net überschreibt, und nach dem kompieren noch eine prüfung durchführen ob alles geklappt hat und dann kann ich die löschen, oder?...

dank dir für den denkanstoss

//EDIT
also quasi so?


```
function move_pic($from, $to){
   //file_exists() - Existenz der Datei prüfen
   if(!file_exists($to)){
      //copy() - Datei kopieren
      if (!copy($from, $to)) {
         print ("failed to copy $file...<br>\n");
      }
	  else{
	     //unlink() - Datei löschen
	     unlink($from);
	  }
   }
}
```


----------

